# [SOLVED] Need compatible motherboard video card and processor



## brad pedersen (Oct 3, 2007)

I need compatible motherboard with bout 130gb hard drive 
a processor with around 3Ghz and around 0.99 gb of ram
a 250mb video card all compatible with System modelell Dimension DV051
Intel(R)


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

*Re: Need compatible motherboard video card and processor*

from what i can see from a quick google I think you will need a new power supply as well and from what you have listed you want it is really just easier to build yourself a new core 2 duo system with a motherboard with a newer chipset that is going to last you longer than an older one.

It will far better if we knew your budget


----------



## brad pedersen (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: Need compatible motherboard video card and processor*

i was told i needed a new video card then i told them what type i had and then i was told it was an onboard card so if i wanted to buy a new one i would need a new motherboard and processor


----------



## brad pedersen (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: Need compatible motherboard video card and processor*

im only 14 years old and my budget isnt too big 

i probably could only afford bout 200-800 dollars $aus (just so u know)


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

*Re: Need compatible motherboard video card and processor*

yes but the power supply you have is only around the 200W mark and is not really going to have enough grunt to run your system, most video card have a 350/400W min power requirement.

let me have a look around and see what i can come up with, were in Australia are you


----------



## brad pedersen (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: Need compatible motherboard video card and processor*

i will probably just take battlefield 2 back to the shops


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

*Re: Need compatible motherboard video card and processor*

have a look at this setup


*ASUS P5K $169*

http://umart.net/au/product_info.php?cPath=51_270&products_id=110036

*intel dual core CPU $118*

http://umart.net/au/product_info.php?cPath=48_295&products_id=109870


*ASUS 8500Gt video card $125*

http://umart.net/au/product_info.php?cPath=353_261&products_id=109765


*Antec neo power supply 500W $143*

http://umart.net/au/product_info.php?cPath=232_41&products_id=103814


*1G geil DDR2 800 RAM $85*

http://umart.net/au/product_info.php?cPath=92_258&products_id=106470


*250G SATA 2 harddrive $$80*

http://umart.net/au/product_info.php?cPath=27_44&products_id=112163

*$720*

Or this motherboard for $116 ( this is an older chipset tho )

Asus P5B-MX/WIFI-AP

http://umart.net/au/product_info.php?cPath=51_270&products_id=108549

which will bring the price down to *$667*


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

*Re: Need compatible motherboard video card and processor*

That is a good build. Here is another good motherboard alternative:

*Gigabyte GA-P31-DS3L - $133*

http://umart.net/au/product_info.php?cPath=51_270&products_id=111180


----------



## brad pedersen (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: Need compatible motherboard video card and processor*



blackduck30 said:


> have a look at this setup
> 
> 
> *ASUS P5K $169*
> ...


so if i get that should a local IT person be able to install it?
and how much would i be able to sell the parts i replace at?


----------



## brad pedersen (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: Need compatible motherboard video card and processor*

and umm would you know of any better processors with like 2-3ghz that is still going to work and will cost only $50-100 extra?

because i dont think 1.7ghz is going to be good enough ofr what i want


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

*Re: Need compatible motherboard video card and processor*

Actually the processor Blackduck posted will in fact beat a 3.0 GHz Pentium 4.

Clock speed is not a good measure of the performance of a processor anymore. Processor architecture and things like pipeline depth, L2 Cache size, and FSB (processor bus speed) are other major factors in determining performance. Your best bet is to look at benchmarks.

http://www23.tomshardware.com/cpu_2007.html?modelx=33&model1=882&model2=894&chart=416

Notice that the 1.8 GHz Core 2 Duo beats a 3.2 GHz Cedar Mill Pentium 4. The Core 2 Duo also beats the Pentium 4 in MIPS and MFLOPS (the two best measures of raw CPU performance).

Notice it takes the Pentium D Presler 3.2 GHz to beat the 1.8 GHz Core 2 Duo, and even then it doesn't beat it in all the benchmarks and when it does, it doesn't beat it by much.


----------



## brad pedersen (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: Need compatible motherboard video card and processor*

ahh yes i see so its still best just to get the processor blackduck suggested 

do you know about how much i would be able to sell my replaced motherboard processor etc for

my friend might buy it


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

*Re: Need compatible motherboard video card and processor*

Unfortunately the Dell motherboard won't go for much if you are selling it to your friend, but put it up on eBay as there are probably a lot of people looking for it. What processor do you have?


----------



## brad pedersen (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: Need compatible motherboard video card and processor*

processor: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.06GHz (2 CPUs)


----------



## brad pedersen (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: Need compatible motherboard video card and processor*

what would the recommended price be to sell them over ebay?


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

*Re: Need compatible motherboard video card and processor*

Is it a Socket 775 LGA or Socket 478 processor?


----------



## brad pedersen (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: Need compatible motherboard video card and processor*

i am unsure on how to check what socket it is in


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

*Re: Need compatible motherboard video card and processor*

If you have removed the processor from the motherboard you will know. If you see pins on the processor, it is socket 478. If you see pins on the motherboard and lands (gold contacts) on the processor, it is socket 775 LGA.

If you don't know the socket, Download PC Wizard from my sig and go to *Hardware* > *CPU* (top right icon). The *Support* field lists the socket.


----------



## brad pedersen (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: Need compatible motherboard video card and processor*

Mainboard Upgradeability : 
Socket/Slot :	Microprocessor 
Upgrade interface :	ZIF Socket 
Supported Speed :	4000 MHz (or more) 
Supported Voltage :	1.4V


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

*Re: Need compatible motherboard video card and processor*

That doesn't tell what socket the CPU is. Did you try PC Wizard? Everest might also have it in *Motherboard* > *CPU*.


----------



## brad pedersen (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: Need compatible motherboard video card and processor*

that was what it had in pc wizard


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

*Re: Need compatible motherboard video card and processor*

Try Everest.

What motherboard did PC Wizard list in the Initial screen (System Summary)?


----------



## brad pedersen (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: Need compatible motherboard video card and processor*

i opened pc wizard clicked on processor then on support and it had no information listed here


----------



## brad pedersen (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: Need compatible motherboard video card and processor*

umm pc wizard had Mainboard :	Dell 0WJ770

nothing bout motherboard


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

*Re: Need compatible motherboard video card and processor*

What model Dell computer was the board from?


----------



## brad pedersen (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: Need compatible motherboard video card and processor*

umm its a dell dimension 3100


----------



## brad pedersen (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: Need compatible motherboard video card and processor*

hey im still unsure if all computers have a video card slot

and if my video card in on my motherboard then shouldn't another card work along with it?


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

*Re: Need compatible motherboard video card and processor*

All computers can accept a dedicated video card in some form another, whether it be the new PCIe, AGP, or even a low end PCI card.

That computer has the Intel 910G/915G chipset so the processor is Socket 775 LGA. Don't expect to get too much out of it because the price of even the cheap Pentium Dual Cores has dropped significantly too sub-$100. Because the motherboard is mBTX, it could probably go for over $100.


----------



## brad pedersen (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: Need compatible motherboard video card and processor*

i was given a shop site by my friend and he said that this video card is good
http://www.computeralliance.com.au/parts.aspx?qryPart=8185

i am going to take my computer to them to check and make sure that everything i have heard online is true or if they can just put in a video card


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

*Re: Need compatible motherboard video card and processor*

It should work provided your computer has a PCIe slot. I have seen a few Dells that did not have a PCIe x16 slot.


----------



## brad pedersen (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: Need compatible motherboard video card and processor*

ok 

im gonna go there in bout 1-2 hrs


----------



## brad pedersen (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: Need compatible motherboard video card and processor*

ok i went today somthing came up yesterday

they said they couldnt do anything for me so im just gonna stick with what i got and sell the game i bought :sad:


----------



## brad pedersen (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: Need compatible motherboard video card and processor*

thanks for all the help greatly apreciated


----------

